# seedometer doesnt work



## nian (Apr 29, 2005)

everything on the dash cluster works except the speedometer. ive replaced the speed sensor, and checked the voltage, and replaced the dash cluster. do you think its the senors for the gears on the tranny?


----------



## BrianNVdCustoms (Feb 18, 2005)

nian said:


> everything on the dash cluster works except the speedometer. ive replaced the speed sensor, and checked the voltage, and replaced the dash cluster. do you think its the senors for the gears on the tranny?



probably the plastic gear inside the transmission worn or f-ed up.


----------

